# Large Root Mason Jar, RARE version?



## STAYGOLD (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello,I bought this a few years ago at a local estate sale and had a dealer tell me that it was a rare version having had the period at the end of the word "Mason". I have no background in bottle or jar collecting, although I have quite a few of them, I just pick them up here and there and display them on the shelf. I guess my question is, can anyone verify if this is some sort of rare jar?  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Jun 13, 2015)

Maybe scarce, but not rare.  The Redbook values it at about $30.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 13, 2015)

The one thing that would make it worth WAY more would be to have the zinc lid marked Root.  Does it have that?  It's about a million-to-one chance I think. - Tammy


----------

